# Compact Travel Tripod with Head for Video and Photos



## bschaefer (Nov 18, 2012)

Price range is under $300. I don't need a full size tripod as this is for traveling. Something small enough to strap to a day pack and carry is more important to me than being able to comfortably stand while taking photos or video. A height of around 3'-5' would be great for me.

I am going to Thailand in December for one month and will want this with me always on my day pack. I will be doing lots of video, photos, and time lapses.

If any one has any experience or recommendations for me on a good, small, light, with a functioning head for my purposes (can buy separate if needed) tripod... then please let me know .

Thanks a million.

Oh yeah. I have a 60d with a 17-55 2.8 IS with one more lens on the way... still undecided.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2012)

I keep a Slik Sprint Pro II tripod in the trunk of my car for convenience/emergencies. It's around $90, reasonably sturdy for it's tiny size and very well built. I recommend it for stills only. I've never tried video on it. I use standard ball heads only, so can't recommend a video head...


----------



## blood_donor (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought a BENRO TRA069 Travel Angel because it fits in a carry on bag and clips on to my Lowepro SlingShot 200. I replaced the included ball head with a Manfrotto ball head because I wanted to keep using their quick releases. What kind of head works for you is a matter of taste.

Don


----------



## SwissBear (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Cullmann Nanomax 200T, it it very lightweight and very compact, but, as one might expect, not super stable (but totally acceptable if not fully extended).
I have used it so far for non-nodalpoint-critical panos with the 600D and the sigma 150mm and a "long time exposure" of the nightly sky consisting of 400 pics, each exposed for 30sec.

With the right head it might also fit for video, as long as you dont want ultrasmooth, perfectly stable pans


----------



## bschaefer (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting suggestions. Thank you for that!

I was originally looking at the Benro A0691T Travel Angel . But the price on the BENRO TRA069 Travel Angel looks pretty nice. 

Now the Cullmann 52001 is something I can see myself buying. I don't need full height as most of my shots won't be needing to comfortably stand for hours on end. I will definitely look into this one more. Although you said it isn't the most stable thing in the world and that is a bit of a concern to me.

1. How is the stability on the Benro tripods I listed above?

2. Can you please elaborate on the stability of the Cullmann?

3. Would it be possible to put a Manfrotto 701 fluid head on all of the tripods listed above? 

4. Would it be practical to travel with one of the tripods listed above and bring a photo and video head? Or would one head be good for both video and photography? For example, can the Manfrotto 701 allow me to do vertical shots or does the head only stay horizontal for video purposes?

Lots of questions, but I know you guys can help with the answers . 

Danke


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BP92RW/ref=wms_ohs_product

It's slightly bigger than the Travel Angel series, but has a higher load rating. It's been fantastic for me; It's sturdy enough to support my D700 and any of my lenses, though I do usually keep the bottom (thinnest) leg segments retracted for peace of mind. 

It comes with a nice little carrying case that's big enough to fit the tripod with my Manfrotto 498RC2 ballhead attached.

Lastly, I don't use the optional center post at all; I didn't like the stability of having my big camera way up there, though it was fine back when I had a Rebel and Sigma 30/1.4. I don't think I would trust any of these travel tripods fully extended with a 5D3-sized body attached.


----------



## moocowe (Nov 18, 2012)

I looked at a lot of options for travel tripods last month. I eventually went for a Sirui T-1005x and Manfrotto 494RC2 for about $170 combined.
I'd never heard of Sirui before, but took a gamble because it was the smallest tripod I found that still had a decent height fully extended. I had it on holiday with me last week and took some long exposures with a 7D and 17-55 IS. The combination seems pretty sturdy considering the size and weight, so I'm very happy with my purchase. It even came with quite a nice case.
I also have the Manfrotto 701HDV and can't see any reason why it wouldn't fit on the Sirui, but the 701 won't allow you to do vertical shots. I think Manfrotto do have some dual purpose photo & video heads, but I don't know much about them


----------



## SwissBear (Nov 18, 2012)

The Cullmann Nanomax 200T (not sure wether this is the "52001") is solid stable without extendend legs, even more if you take the "spreaded" position. only problem: the grass might block your view 
One extension is a bit criticial for balance, the height/base surface ratio is not that optimal, but in the field I normally find a suitable spot to have one leg spreaded. so if you are NOT on a flat field, there is always a stable position. Im quite creative in positioning it 

Fully extendend, i would not mount the sigma 150mm with camera on it, it may hold, but i couldnt be at rest nearby, even more if there is more than the slightest breeze 

The head should be replaceable - never tried it as a havent seen any lighter head, and a ballhead is ok for me; its the weight that counts 

I have tested it for travelling - walked with it all over the Zwischbergenpass (~3300 meters over sealevel), thats some 1700m ascent in two days - took the 600D, 11-16 tokina, 40STM, 85f/1.8 and sigma 150mm OS and of course this tripod with me - and some other things like food and clothes  It was the weight of the sigma that nearly killed me...


----------



## FaiWaaep (Nov 29, 2012)

If you stay in Bangkok and have some spare time you can find tripod for your needs from MBK-Center at reasonable price. There is camera shops at every floor. At my personal opinion the best ones are at 1st, 3rd and 5th floor.
So then you don't have to carry it on your way to Thailand. And yes, you can buy the real/original products....
Rural areas you can find Big Camera in every BigC and Tesco Lotus shopping mall.

http://www.mbk-center.co.th/en/floorplan/


----------

